# Replacing Pontevecchio Lusso thermostat and heating element



## bclarke (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi

So I have been the very happy owner of a 2nd hand Pontevecchio Lusso (from eBay) for the past 4 months. Unfortunately about a week ago after it had been on for a couple of hours it tripped the trip switch. Everytime I tried to turn it on again it did the same. I've isolated the cause to be the heating element (no trip switch activation when its removed from the circuit).

After doing some research I've realised that my machine does not have a low water cut off, and I can't remember the water level at the time but I assume I must have boiled it dry and thats what has affected the heating element. All the information I can find online seems to indicate that the Lusso has a low water cut off - do I just have a very old machine made before this feature was added?

Also in the process of removing the heating element I have managed to knock off the thermostat. The only ones I can find to replace it are those with the low water cut off 'reset button' on the back. Will this still work normally with my machine?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

I can't answer your question, because I don't know what a thermostat with a low-water reset button does.

However, the genuine ones can be bought from here: https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/ricambi-vari-pontevecchio.html

Nathan


----------



## shuikit (Oct 7, 2014)

Not an answer, but I've contacted Ponte Vecchio directly in the past and found them responsive and helpful. The email address I used was [email protected]


----------

